# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته موزه داري

## nafise

*دیباچه:*  جمع‌آوری و نگهداری آثار و اشیا در  مجموعه‌ها و موزه‌ها سابقه دیرینه دارند. لیکن نگرش صحیح امروزی به موزه  جایگاه آن را از محل نگهداری و تماشای اشیا به محلی با مشخصات یک مرکز  پژوهش و آموزش و یک مرکز فرهنگی برای گذران مطلوب اوقات فراغت با  ره‌آوردهای علمی و تربیتی سوق داده است.     در این نگرش موزه، مؤسسه‌ای علمی فرهنگی  است که تأمل و اندیشه و پژوهش مستقیم بر روی آثار گوناگون - از آثار طبیعی  آفرینش و خلقت گرفته تا دستاوردهای فرهنگ و تمدن و هنر انسان - را میسر  می‌سازد و متخصصان و بازدیدکنندگان عمومی را با هنر و اندیشه، صنعت و پیشه و  امور اجتماعی و اقتصادی و شئون گوناگون زندگی دیروز و امروز آشنا و مأنوس  می‌سازد.موزه به عنوان یک مؤسسه علمی ـ فرهنگی، نیازمند کارشناسان  علاقه‌مندی است که با کسب دانش وآگاهی‌های علمی، و نگرش صحیح نسبت به موزه و  جایگاه اجتماعی و آموزشی آن، بتوانند موزه‌ها را در راه توسعه و رشد  فرهنگی، تربیتی و علمی کشور هدایت نمایند.امروزه حدود 100 موزه در کشورمان  وجود دارد که آثار، اشیاء، اسناد ومدارک قابل توجهی در زمینه‌های متنوع  باستان‌شناسی،‌ مردم‌شناسی،‌ هنرهای سنتی، اسناد و مدارک ، کتب ونسخ خطی،  تاریخ طبیعی، زمین‌شناسی، گیاه‌شناسی، ‌پست و مخابرات، جواهرات و سکه‌ها...  دارند؛     علاوه بر توسعه کمی و کیفی موزه‌های فعلی،  ایجاد موزه در زمینه‌های دیگر، چون هنر و معماری، علوم و فنون مورد نیاز  است. فارغ‌التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی موزه‌داری می‌توانند با کسب دانش و  مهارت‌های نظری و عملی و آشنایی با امور اداری و فنی موزه‌داری، در  موزه‌های گوناگون عهده‌دار مطالعه و حفاظت فنی از آثار و اشیای موزه‌ای  باشند و امور مربوط به موزه‌داری را از ثبت‌ و ضبط آثار در دفاتر، تهیه  اسناد و مدارک لازم تا مطالعه مستقیم روی آثار و اشیا انجام دهند.     
*درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:* *
دروس پایه:*
تاریخ  عمومی ایران،‌ کارگاه عکاسی پایه، آشنایی با هنرهای سنتی ایران،‌ آشنایی  با باستان‌شناسی و روش‌های آن، کارگاه طراحی پایه، آشنایی با مردم‌شناسی و  روش‌های آن، آشنایی با حفاظت و مرمت آثار و روش‌های آن، عکاسی فنی از اشیاء  موزه‌ای، کارگاه طراحی تخصصی.        *دروس اصلی:*
موزه‌داری،  آشنایی با هنر و معماری پیش از اسلام ایران، تاریخ و فن‌شناسی آثار،  آسیب‌شناسی، هنر وتمدن اسلامی، آشنایی با بافت‌ها و محوطه‌های دوره اسلامی  ایران، خطوط و خواندن کتیبه‌های اسلامی، تاریخچه کتابت، طرح اشیاء در تمدن  اسلامی، آشنایی با موزه‌های ایران و جهان ، خطوط باستان‌شناسی ایران،  کارگاه همانندسازی اشیاء موزه‌ای، تهیه و تدوین راهنمای موزه و محوطه‌های  تاریخی، کارآموزی در موزه‌ها، کارآموزی در کارگاه مرمت اموال فرهنگی، تبدیل  محوطه‌ها و بناهای تاریخ به موزه، کارآموزی کاوش باستان‌شناسی، کامپیوتر و  موزه، روش تحقیق آثار و اشیای موزه‌ای، موزه‌داری و سایر علوم، زبان و  متون تخصصی موزه‌داری، شناخت مواد.     *
دروس تخصصی:*
انسان،‌طبیعت،‌موزه، پژوهش در آثار و اشیای موزه‌ای، کارآموزی در موزه‌های تخصصی، رساله نهایی.

----------

